# metformin



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, just wanted to ask weather metformin (oral suspension - SR) can affect your cycle? I am ususally bang on 28 days except this month where I am  6 days early, started Metformin on the 9th of this month. ( on a very low dose 2.5mg daily) My consultant doesn't think I have PCOS but giving it a try, thanks.


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry 2.5 mls not mg


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi munchkin,

It isn't listed as a side effect of the drug.

I'm not particularily well versed on how it works when used to treat PCOS though so can't say for sure that it won't affect the menstrual cycle.

Sorry can't help anymore   

Maz x


----------

